# attracted to younger women



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

This is going to be hard for me to express. I have been depressed 4 years now over never having had a girlfriend. I can't even begin to understand how to even approach a girl, and I never asked a girl out. My depression gets worse over time, because I am getting older, and I fear that I am going to have a harder time as I age because I will start losing my sex appeal to attractive young women over time. I am more attracted to girls at the age of 18-21. I can't help that I am more interested in this group, I just want to experience a relationship with a girl in this age group before I get older, and becomes much harder.

Girls of this age group are more interested in looks and personality than older women who care more about financial status and connection. I really want a pretty girl who finds me attractive, and loves my personality. I have been concerned over the way I look for some time now. I am really skinny, and really short. It is a huge blow to my self esteem so I really want to feel that girls find me good looking. I really can't tell you how important it is to me that bgirls find me attractive, it would make my day. Also women who are older have had all their fun, to them I am just another guy. All the fun is when your younger. i wish I could experience that before time is up. More than anything I wish I could relive my youth.

I want to ask a few questions regarding attracting women of this age group, I just want opinions.

1. At 25 should I have a problem, and how much time do I have. I do look young for my age, most people think I am anywhere from 17 -22, it shocks people when I tell them I am 25. And I have had people tell me I am good looking, but not sure really how I compare to other good looking guys.

2. Is it acceptable for a guy my age to date girls at that age. Do u think anyone will notice considering I look so young. It bothers me a lot that I am getting older because I am weirded out that I am interested in girls younger than me. I dont want to walk around looking older than my girlfriend.

I have a limit, after 30 I won't even go after any girls at that age. I would feel really weird. I hope that before I get 30 I still look young and goodlooking, but i do believe my looks will fade when i get older. Allthis bothers me a lot, its not funny. I am interested what people think about this.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

sabueed said:


> 1. At 25 should I have a problem, and how much time do I have. I do look young for my age, most people think I am anywhere from 17 -22, it shocks people when I tell them I am 25. And I have had people tell me I am good looking, but not sure really how I compare to other good looking guys.
> 
> 2. Is it acceptable for a guy my age to date girls at that age. Do u think anyone will notice considering I look so young. It bothers me a lot that I am getting older because I am weirded out that I am interested in girls younger than me. I dont want to walk around looking older than my girlfriend.
> 
> I have a limit, after 30 I won't even go after any girls at that age. I would feel really weird. I hope that before I get 30 I still look young and goodlooking, but i do believe my looks will fade when i get older. Allthis bothers me a lot, its not funny. I am interested what people think about this.


Yeah its completely acceptable for a guy your age to date a younger women. I've seen pics of you and you look young for your age. I too look much younger for my age. People always think that I'm 16 years old. :roll


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> Yeah its completely acceptable for a guy your age to date a younger women. I've seen pics of you and you look young for your age. I too look much younger for my age. People always think that I'm 16 years old. :roll


U do look young for your age. You'll like it when u get older.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

sabueed said:


> 1. At 25 should I have a problem, and how much time do I have. I do look young for my age, most people think I am anywhere from 17 -22, it shocks people when I tell them I am 25. And I have had people tell me I am good looking, but not sure really how I compare to other good looking guys.


If the girl really likes you, she won't care that you're 25.



sabueed said:


> 2. Is it acceptable for a guy my age to date girls at that age. Do u think anyone will notice considering I look so young. It bothers me a lot that I am getting older because I am weirded out that I am interested in girls younger than me. I dont want to walk around looking older than my girlfriend.


Who cares if it's socially acceptable. Do _you_ think it's acceptable?



sabueed said:


> I have a limit, after 30 I won't even go after any girls at that age. I would feel really weird. I hope that before I get 30 I still look young and goodlooking, but i do believe my looks will fade when i get older. Allthis bothers me a lot, its not funny. I am interested what people think about this.


Honestly, I know how you feel. I missed out on a lot of the dating/having sex thing when I was a teenager. But you have to realize and accept that some things are best left to the past. Sure, you could be dating a girl eight, ten years younger than you when you're thirty. And if she and you are comfortable with that, then who cares what anyone else thinks. But I don't think you should be excluding any woman as a potential partner because of her age at this point.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I worry about this too. I'm 27, but I go for 18-22 year olds. I don't see my preference for girls this age changing as I get older. I guess anything is fair game as long as its legal.


----------



## numero1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I believe that you achieve your height of your attractiveness toward your late 20's.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

numero1 said:


> I believe that you achieve your height of your attractiveness toward your late 20's.


Early 20s for women... I plan to be a dirty old man chasing the young ladies when I age.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

So at 25 you are dating "younger women" when the person is 21? I wouldnt say four years is a big deal?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think a 25-year-old dating someone around 20 is a big deal at all. I know a couple girls around my age who are dating men in their 30s. I don't think it's very uncommon.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I dunno, guess it depends on the girl but 18 seems too young.
I know there are lots of relationships with bigger age gaps but I personally
think it's weird.(I know a 40 year old guy who only dates 20 year olds but he always gets hurt, surprise surpise they don't like you for you just like you don't like them for who they are) semi-related/just wanted a mini rant lol.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

WineKitty said:


> So at 25 you are dating "younger women" when the person is 21? I wouldnt say four years is a big deal?


Its not the age gap right now that I am worried about.I will get older so I want to start dating before I get too old. I never had a love life or anything close to it. It is important to me to start now before its too late. I want to live my youth and have some fun before I run out of time.



layitontheline said:


> I don't think a 25-year-old dating someone around 20 is a big deal at all. I know a couple girls around my age who are dating men in their 30s. I don't think it's very uncommon.


Yea, I see it too. I dont want to go after younger women when I am 30 though. I would just feel weird.



Girl_Loner said:


> I dunno, guess it depends on the girl but 18 seems too young.
> I know there are lots of relationships with bigger age gaps but I personally
> think it's weird.(I know a 40 year old guy who only dates 20 year olds but he always gets hurt, surprise surpise they don't like you for you just like you don't like them for who they are) semi-related/just wanted a mini rant lol.


Well, first off I am not 40. I have friends from 16 years old-35 years old, friends of various ages that I hang out with regularly, and they all hang out with friends of varying ages as well. You can't say that I can't actually like a 20 year old girl, when I have many friends at or around that age. We all have a lot in common. I have more in common with people younger than me than people my age. People my age are all married and experienced all this. I haven't. I am practically on the same level as an 18 year old. It sucks yea, but thats my relationship experience. Zilch.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm starting to feel the same way. I really need to up my game and maybe just incorporate doing embarrassing and awkward things to meet women. I'd rather do awkward things than feel lonely for the rest of my life.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd say just go ahead and take a chance. Waiting is not going to make anything easier. A lot of young women think that guys their age are a little immature, and actually prefer someone older. I don't think your age will be a problem.


----------



## 24hours (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been obsessing over this exact issue of late, to be honest. I'm 26 and only recently has it begun to sink in that my clock is running out before I become the "creepy older guy". It's not just a looks thing either, though that's part of it. I feel as if I will always connect better emotionally with the personalities of younger women. As they age, they lose some of their feminine qualities and lightness that makes them so attractive to me. I suppose that if I'd gotten to experience some intimacy with a young woman in those years, I wouldn't be so concerned. I'm sure there is a benefit to maturity in women that might be better for longer term relationships. The problem is, I don't feel that I can short circuit the process by starting out dating older women. I'll always have pangs of resentment thinking about how I missed the "good" years. I shouldn't get too down though, as there is still a good 10 years or so to figure this out. The problem is, it feels like such an uphill battle considering all my other issues. While I still look young, I have horrible sleeping problems that I fear will accelerate my aging. 

As full disclosure I probably should mention that I did have one girlfriend a long time ago. The relationship was very screwy though, and did not leave me satisfied in any way.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You're only 25. Why would it be unacceptable to date someone who is only a little younger than you?


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Every guy under the age of 30 shoots for the 18-22 range. The only people that give you **** about it are girls near your age, who are typically banging 35 year olds.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My reaction to this isuue in the past has always been a bit knee jerk, and more typically when a guy in his mid 20s wanted to date someone 16 or even younger. That just doesn't seem quite right, for reasons that seem obvious. I know that's not the case here. 

For guys who feel drawn to younger women, as opposed to girls, it is a different issue. All I'll say is that some of you seem to be making assumptions about 18-21 yr old women that seem to verge on the mystical, and by implication, some unkind assumptions about women who are way old, like 24-25. 

When someone targets one age group, it sounds to me like that age group is being thought of as something like a commodity. Also, some of you seem to see these younger women as an experience in a rite of passage. 
If you see a person and you're attracted to her and she to you, then within reason her age shouldn't matter. If you target a group based solely on their age, and seek someone in that group specifically because of her age, I think you may end up with less than you'd hoped for.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

24hours said:


> I've been obsessing over this exact issue of late, to be honest. I'm 26 and only recently has it begun to sink in that my clock is running out before I become the "creepy older guy". It's not just a looks thing either, though that's part of it. I feel as if I will always connect better emotionally with the personalities of younger women. As they age, they lose some of their feminine qualities and lightness that makes them so attractive to me. I suppose that if I'd gotten to experience some intimacy with a young woman in those years, I wouldn't be so concerned. I'm sure there is a benefit to maturity in women that might be better for longer term relationships. The problem is, I don't feel that I can short circuit the process by starting out dating older women. I'll always have pangs of resentment thinking about how I missed the "good" years. I shouldn't get too down though, as there is still a good 10 years or so to figure this out. The problem is, it feels like such an uphill battle considering all my other issues. While I still look young, I have horrible sleeping problems that I fear will accelerate my aging.
> 
> As full disclosure I probably should mention that I did have one girlfriend a long time ago. The relationship was very screwy though, and did not leave me satisfied in any way.


Dude. You just put everything I feel into words. The reason I want a girl that age is to just experience it, and I also have way more in common with girls that age. I hate getting older, because I still feel like a kid, and I never experienced young love. To me, I want to date a young woman, but I want to be young doing it. Which is why I worry about getting older.



Atticus said:


> My reaction to this isuue in the past has always been a bit knee jerk, and more typically when a guy in his mid 20s wanted to date someone 16 or even younger. That just doesn't seem quite right, for reasons that seem obvious. I know that's not the case here.
> 
> For guys who feel drawn to younger women, as opposed to girls, it is a different issue. All I'll say is that some of you seem to be making assumptions about 18-21 yr old women that seem to verge on the mystical, and by implication, some unkind assumptions about women who are way old, like 24-25.
> 
> ...


I wish I was able to change my preference. But I don't see how I can be attracted to any other age group for a little while. I guess you are right, I shouldn't judge them by age, but I have been greatly affected b my depression that I feel like I need to make a move before I get older.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I hear what you're saying and I'm not judging your choice, the way you've described it. Its really none of my business, anyway.

What it sounds a bit like is men and women in my age group (I'm 52) talking about how their opposite numbers are all old and used up. The men especially, but more and more women these days openly and exclusively target younger people in what often looks like a thinly veiled effort to re-capture something they feel they've lost. That seems like a risky way to spend one's emotions.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

sabueed said:


> Well, first off I am not 40. I have friends from 16 years old-35 years old, friends of various ages that I hang out with regularly, and they all hang out with friends of varying ages as well. _You can't say that I can't actually like a 20 year old girl, when I have many friends at or around that age._ We all have a lot in common. I have more in common with people younger than me than people my age. People my age are all married and experienced all this. I haven't. I am practically on the same level as an 18 year old. It sucks yea, but thats my relationship experience. Zilch.


Sounds like you only want the opinions of people that approve of your preferences. 
You asked if people thought it was acceptable and I don't. *shrug*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Atticus, I truly wish that I could read what you wrote, as it appears you've made some very valid points; however, I have broken the neck chain to my bifocal spectacles and my trembling parkinson's hand makes it difficult to otherwise put them on. But I will do my best to respond. While I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with dating someone younger, I do feel like assumptions are being made that women who are 23, or -dare I say- 24 or 25 are in a different arena in terms of maturity and necessities (and maybe in dire need of botox injections). I don't notice much of a difference between a 25 year-old and a 21 year-old, but maybe that's just me. Put a 21 year old and a 25 year old in the same room, and I can't tell the difference. Anyway, I'm running late to canasta..... and my Metamucil's telling me that I have a BM on the way, so I really must be going. I'll just climb into my Ford Five Hundred and be on my way.


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've heard of 50 year olds going out with 18 year olds (but that was probably for the money


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Atticus said:


> I hear what you're saying and I'm not judging your choice, the way you've described it. Its really none of my business, anyway.
> 
> What it sounds a bit like is men and women in my age group (I'm 52) talking about how their opposite numbers are all old and used up. The men especially, but more and more women these days openly and exclusively target younger people in what often looks like a thinly veiled effort to re-capture something they feel they've lost. That seems like a risky way to spend one's emotions.


Yea. I have so much regrets of lost time, and I want to pursue a relationship with these women who are still close to my age anyways. Many times I look in the mirror and I say to myself that I am a really sexy guy, and that it is crazy to think that I can't get a pretty girl, but in the future I will age and not be as attractive as I once was. I just want to take advantage of the best I possibly look which is right now. When I was younger I had severe acne and brases, I look better now than I ever did. And contrary to what you believe, I won't pursue a relationship with a girl of this age group when I am older. I just want to know when my time is up. Thanks for the reply though, I appreciate it.



Girl_Loner said:


> Sounds like you only want the opinions of people that approve of your preferences.
> You asked if people thought it was acceptable and I don't. *shrug*


No, that's not what I meant. I just thought that you were comparing me going after a 21 year old as the same as a 40 year old guy chasing after 21 year olds. That's fine you expressed your opinion and I appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Drella said:


> Atticus, I truly wish that I could read what you wrote, as it appears you've made some very valid points; however, I have broken the neck chain to my bifocal spectacles and my trembling parkinson's hand makes it difficult to otherwise put them on. But I will do my best to respond. While I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with dating someone younger, I do feel like assumptions are being made that women who are 23, or -dare I say- 24 or 25 are one a different plane in terms of maturity and necessities (and maybe in dire need of botox injections). I don't notice much of a difference between a 25 year-old and a 21 year-old, but maybe that's just me. Put a 21 year old and a 25 year old in the same room, and I can't tell the difference. Anyway, I'm running late to canasta..... and my Metamucil's telling me that I have a BM on the way, so I really must be going. I'll just climb into my Ford Five Hundred and be on my way.


Well played.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

**drops head

I didn't think I had past my peak attractiveness expiry date yet. Apparently I have. How depressing.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Havalina said:


> **drops head
> 
> I didn't think I had past my peak attractiveness expiry date yet. Apparently I have. How depressing.


Well for what it's worth... I think most women look their best from age twenty five and beyond.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

The legal age here in Canada is 16. I don't really have an issue with dating a 16-year-old girl. As long as it's legal and I don't have Chris Hansen knocking on my door, I don't really give a ****. I'm 19, by the way


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Atticus, good post. But for guys our age, it seems as if it would be easier to attract younger women, since many women seem to go for older men. Frankly, I would hate myself with I went for anyone younger than 24, but now I'm wondering whether or not I've been restricting myself too much. What do you think?


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

All I can think of is if any guy with more than a couple year age gap went near my niece it would be all over.

I hope older guys date your future daughters, :b muahah.
And get her 'good' years.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Havalina said:


> **drops head
> 
> I didn't think I had past my peak attractiveness expiry date yet. Apparently I have. How depressing.


At 23 you are still reaching your prime.



Girl_Loner said:


> All I can think of is if any guy with more than a couple year age gap went near my niece it would be all over.
> 
> I hope older guys date your future daughters, :b muahah.
> And get her 'good' years.


:sus


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 25, pretty much in love with a 21 year old. Not a big deal to me. Shouldn't be for you either. Once a girl is no longer a teen, I feel anything is acceptable, so long as it's a healthy relationship.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

First of all, I kind of got a kick out of your post because it reminded me of myself. Except that I'm actually way younger. I also have been girlfriendless all my life, am short, and young-looking. But I'm not as 'old' (I hate how everyone above 20 is 'SO OLD' nowadays) as you.

I condone of your preference, certainly. What's wrong about it? We're speaking of an 8 year age difference here at best. You should start worrying about decades. I think we should've grown acceptive enough by now.

You make a good point that women of your age are likely to be looking for settlement. It makes sense that you, without any relationship experience, would prefer a younger, studying woman that isn't as set on having a family - yet. You probably feel you've missed a phase in your teenage and young adult years... the relationship phase. I feel like I'm supposed to be in that phase, but I'm not.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it accepted ? Of course it is accepted, it is not only accepted, it is expected, and is how the dynamic usually works out.

In high school my S.A. was made worse by the fact that i was a year younger than my whole class, and the girls were always attracted to the older guys.

Its only now that I am out of high school and college, and 18 .. that I am getting any positive feedback; this positive feeback comes from the younger sisters of former classmates of mine.

It is now that I am 18, that the 15-17 y/o college girls show some interest in me. When I was 15 and a high school senior, I was constantly bypassed.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

I was at an "event" for Canada Day this past summer. My sister's boyfriend and I were walking back, trying to find everybody before we, in our crapulence, decided to stay put and let them look for us. These two girls walked by us and I hollered out to one of them that I liked their skirt. She came over and we talked before I asked for her number - she gave it to me and asked me to call her the next day. As she was leaving, I casual asked her how old she was.
"I'm _just_ about to turn 15."

:no

That was a bad feeling in my stomach that wasn't to be blamed on the booze. I will never live that down. Man was that uncomfortable.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

brokensaint said:


> The legal age here in Canada is 16. I don't really have an issue with dating a 16-year-old girl. As long as it's legal and I don't have Chris Hansen knocking on my door, I don't really give a ****. I'm 19, by the way


LMAO.... :afr


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't give it a second thought. Go for it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

My boyfriend is 27 and I'm 20. I dunno... it's not something that I particularly like about him... sometimes I wish I was older so there wouldn't be that gap because people give him **** all the time for dating somebody so young  But honestly, I think it would be fun to be a cougar lol. Like, if I was 30 and single and I was dating a 21 year old, I would feel like such a badass. but my boyfriend is 7 years older than me. I wouldn't trade him for anyone though.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Well for what it's worth... I think most women look their best from age twenty five and beyond.


 Y'all are proving that SA is easier for guys, because they can date anyone from 18 up to their age, and it is accepted. For girls, we can successfully date from 18 to, what was it? 24? and then we're washed up, so, our window of relationship glory is so much shorter than the guys.

I'm just saying.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it. I get told that I look like Im 16-18 years old and Im almost 23.
My boyfriend is 25 and is very much attracted to the younger generation as well. I think he finds that their naiveness (if thats a word) is a turn on. Dont stress over it too much.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

epril said:


> Y'all are proving that SA is easier for guys, because they can date anyone from 18 up to their age, and it is accepted. For girls, we can successfully date from 18 to, what was it? 24? and then we're washed up, so, our window of relationship glory is so much shorter than the guys.
> 
> I'm just saying.


lol. I think women are at the best age in their 30's. I think that's the most attractive age.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with a 25 years old guy dating 18-21 girls. After all, not too long ago, a poll on this board http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/poll-2664-a.html confirmed what I believe a general tendency for woman to prefer older guys while they will rarely consider a younger man. So it's quite normal that you like back the younger women.

Personally, if I decided to seek a relationship, I would probably target woman from 17-21 years old range too (legal age in Canada is 16, so no legal trouble). It's not that I don't like older woman, but I'm more likely to be closer to younger woman in term of maturity level, plus, well, I prefer to seek the age range in which I can actually have a chance.

But bottom line, as long as you go along well with your partner and that your are on the same page in terms of live goals and objectives (babies, buying a house, etc) you should not worry about the age number too much


----------



## 24hours (Oct 9, 2009)

epril said:


> Y'all are proving that SA is easier for guys, because they can date anyone from 18 up to their age, and it is accepted. For girls, we can successfully date from 18 to, what was it? 24? and then we're washed up, so, our window of relationship glory is so much shorter than the guys.
> 
> I'm just saying.


sux 2 B U, i guess, but keep in mind that no man will ever know the power a woman has from ages 18-24, so long as she's at least average looking. I'm not gonna say she could date anybody she wants, but she's got a lot more options than most men will ever have, at any point, unless he is famous or putting in serious effort. For average guys, it's just as easy to be a loser at age 18 as it is age 35. It's true though, that we have more time to get our sh*t together, mentally.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 25, I'd date as low as 18 but the girl I like now is 21.
Younger women are the best. I get older, they stay the same age.
Okay yeah, lame, whatever.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

24hours said:


> sux 2 B U, i guess, but keep in mind that no man will ever know the power a woman has from ages 18-24, so long as she's at least average looking. I'm not gonna say she could date anybody she wants, but *she's got a lot more options than most men will ever have, at any point*, unless he is famous or putting in serious effort. For average guys, it's just as easy to be a loser at age 18 as it is age 35. It's true though, that we have more time to get our sh*t together, mentally.


Uhh... like what?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^Please nobody respond to that lol. That question is a thread lock-waiting to happen. Can we please not turn this into another debate about which sex is easier to be when it comes to dating. We're all unique...
This thread is about being attracted to younger women, let's keep the focus on them. :b


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

24hours said:


> sux 2 B U,* i guess, but keep in mind that no man will ever know the power a woman has from ages 18-24, so long as she's at least average looking. *I'm not gonna say she could date anybody she wants, but she's got a lot more options than most men will ever have, at any point, unless he is famous or putting in serious effort. For average guys, it's just as easy to be a loser at age 18 as it is age 35. It's true though, that we have more time to get our sh*t together, mentally.


I think epril's response was covered in a heavy amount of sarcasm. 

What you just described isn't universal, women don't have it easier than men and vice versa.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

veron said:


> Uhh... like what?


i had a manager who would use her sexuality to get free stuff. she has gotten free cell phones, discounts...even got her ex brother in law to buy her a car :sus if i were a woman and a guy was stupid enough to buy me things, id go for it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pokeherpro said:


> Younger women are the best. I get older, they stay the same age.


"thats why i like high school girls. i get older and they stay the same age"
jeff foxworthy i think?


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think about what age I find women attractive, I just find them attractive on an individual basis. Many young women are not attractive at all while some forty-something women are still pretty hot. It's a bit irrational to say you only like women at some arbitary age.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

epril said:


> Y'all are proving that SA is easier for guys, because they can date anyone from 18 up to their age, and it is accepted. For girls, we can successfully date from 18 to, what was it? 24? and then we're washed up, so, our window of relationship glory is so much shorter than the guys.


Aging is one area where males do have it better. We hit our prime later and have a longer window of time to be physically attractive to the opposite sex. As long as a man is handsome to begin with and keeps himself in good physical shape, he can be desirable well into middle age and beyond.

Of course, we still have the burden of asking girls out and taking all the risks. Then, despite feminism, we're still expected to be providers. That pretty much completely offsets the aging advantage. We have more time to "get our **** together" as the other guy put it because we need it.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Girl_Loner said:


> All I can think of is if any guy with more than a couple year age gap went near my niece it would be all over.
> 
> I hope older guys date your future daughters, :b muahah.
> And get her 'good' years.


I think that was really rude and unnecessary. So what if he likes younger women... not even younger they're in the general same age bracket. I'm more attracted to guys a few years older than me but not "older guys" sounds like you maybe have some personal issues here. He asked for your opinion not your judgement I think there's a distinction. My parents acually have 5 years between them and they've been married for years.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is very interesting to me. Sometimes I am led to believe that women have ultra control over choosing and in the past has made me feel resentment. However, a woman's height of choosing may only be a certain age (let's say hypothetically 18-30). It would appear women have a shorter time to date, get married, have kids because of the age factor, which also includes the inability to have children at an increased age.

The only reason I brought this up is because it humbles me to say that women SHOULD have the right to choose more often than not because they have less time to reproduce (or something like that [and other accounts]). For some strange reason, this make me appreciate the way nature works even more... how coolishly corny is that?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

24hours said:


> I suppose that if I'd gotten to experience some intimacy with a young woman in those years, I wouldn't be so concerned. ... The problem is, I don't feel that I can short circuit the process by starting out dating older women. I'll always have pangs of resentment thinking about how I missed the "good" years.


That's my exact feelings as well. I'm 28 and never dated. I feel like I missed the boat and am now stuck in a position where I can't move on until I go back and experience what I've been denied of for all these years. It's like a "learn to crawl before you walk" kind of thing. Girls my own age don't interest me at all.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

18-24age group myself


----------

